# Кто лечился в мед. центре Др. Соломатова



## Константин Игоревич (3 Авг 2008)

Интересно узнать каковы ваши результаты.
Я прошел год назад 2 курса из рекомендуемых 3-х. Могу отметить небольшое общее облегчение + приступов межреберной невралгии больше не было. МРТ повторно пока не делал.


----------

